# Agressive Jenny



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been told that they become protective of thier herd. She may be protecting her baby. Get the baby weaned. reduce her herd . 
I have been told that a donkey in with sheep will bond and then protect the sheep from predators.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go get your firewood with a longer stick. She's learned to put the run on people. A fellow thought a male donkey would be good for his gas station business. He built a nice grassy paddock, good shelter. Donkey ran toward him to greet him and he ran from the paddock. His son went to feed him. again donkey ran to greet him. Son ran out the gate. Donkey soon figured out how to get rid of people.


----------

